# Family Guy?



## Ellizze (Jan 22, 2021)

Don't we have a dedicated discussion thread for the Family guy?


----------



## Pyan (Jan 22, 2021)

Ah. This is a Science Fiction and Fantasy forum. I don't really think that Family Guy would qualify for a dedicated discussion thread. However, there's no reason at all why there shouldn't be a thread here in General TV Discussion about the show.


----------



## Rodders (Jan 22, 2021)

I thought their Star Wars parodies were very good. 

Pointing out the flaws but with a tongue firmly in cheek and an obvious love of the movies.


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2021)

There is a very old thread (not added to for some time) in the *Anime and Animation forum*, where I will also move this thread to eventually: Family Guy

I agree with Rodders regarding the Star Wars parodies, also as far as not being science fiction, there have been numerous time travel stories with Stewie and Brian.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 22, 2021)

Ever spent what seems like an eternity  listening to somebody over-explain a joke? That’s what Family Guy is to me. Take just one example - Peter Griffin fighting the man-sized rooster. It goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on. 

Eventually, I end up shouting, ‘Okay, okay, I get it!’  I’ve watched bits of the Star Wars parodies but never watched it all the way through and never felt the need to. Small doses are all can take of this show.


----------



## Rodders (Jan 22, 2021)

There is a type of humour where the longer something goes on for, the funnier it is. I loved the chicken as Boba Fett in Something, Something, Something Dark Side. I always felt that the humour in the chicken was that a simple misunderstanding caused such a terrible grudge. 

Family Guy was funny, but i don't have any interest in watching it any more.


----------



## jd73 (Jan 22, 2021)

Foxbat said:


> Ever spent what seems like an eternity  listening to somebody over-explain a joke? That’s what Family Guy is to me ... Small doses are all can take of this show.



So glad I'm not alone in thinking this. I like Stewie's scathingness but that's kind of it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 27, 2021)

I absolutely love watching Peter Griffin fall on his face and fail. He deserves everything he gets.   And for the record, I loved the epic seemingly quantum apocalyptic fistfight he had with Homer Simpson in the Family Guy/Simpsons Crossover.


----------



## JohnM (Jan 29, 2021)

Family Guy? How about Abnormal Family Guy? Not worth watching.


----------



## The Big Peat (Jan 29, 2021)

Used to love it. Got a little old. Spends less time parodying and satirising the mean spirited as opposed to just being mean spirited now.


----------



## Dave Vicks (Jan 30, 2021)

American Dad! is good.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jan 30, 2021)

Has some hilarious moments. The overlong jokes, I think, are there only because the creator likes them.


----------

